# Passage pmi pour modification agrément



## nounou ohana (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à tout le monde.

Je me présente, assistante maternelle depuis 2009 dans l'oise. Suis mariée avec deux enfants 18 et 16 ans ancienne sous off de l'armée de l'air..

je suis agréée pour 4 enfants depuis 2013 (3 bébés et un enfant de +2ans). J'ai demandé la levée des restrictions des âges pour avoir 2 bébés et 2 enfants en acquisition de la marche. 

J'ai donc eu la visite de la PMI semaine dernière ..

Je n'ai vu la puéricultrice qu'une fois ces 3 dernières années (pour mon renouvellement).

J'ai déjà eu la surprise de la voir arriver avec une collègue et même si au final le rdv se solde avec ma demande acceptée et une feuille vierge signée de ma part sur ce que je dois changer ou améliorer je n'ai pas franchement apprécier le comportement du duo.

Elle m'a parlé de la reconnaissance de notre métier, du fait qu'elle s'étonnait du nombre de collègues qui cessent l'activité (sur le secteur nous étions 170 l'an passé et là juste 137) 

A la question des formations j'ai répondu que j'étais toute disposée à partir en formation mais hors de question de le faire sur mon temps personnel. Elle me répond que cela va être compliqué puisque les formations ne se font que le samedi laissant ainsi les parents plus sereins.. je lui ai donc expliqué que ce n'était pas valorisant pour notre métier que d'un côté vouloir dire "on veut de la reconnaissance pro" et en même temps "maltraiter" les ass mat en les privant de leurs temps de repos afin de privilégier les parents.. elle ne savait plus quoi dire.. j'ai enfoncé le clou en lui demandant si elle partait en formation sur ces congés ou repos.. Au final elle a admis que oui c'est assez contradictoire. Elle a tenté de me dire que je peux aussi faire des formations à distance le soir... j'ai donc expliqué qu'en faisant déja entre 50/55h par semaines + tout ce qui est à faire à côté et bien non là aussi je passe mon tour puisque comme n'importe quel salarié j'ai aussi droit au repos et au maintien de mes activités sportives. 
Je casse les pieds au relais depuis des mois (et çà porte ses fruits) pour obtenir des formations en semaine, il faut pour cela 6 assistantes maternelles.. les 131 restantes doivent pouvoir accueillir les enfants.. 

J'ai aussi eu droit au "votre salon est peut être petit pour 4 petits non?"... rire nerveux de ma part.. Surprise elle me demande pourquoi je souris... "agréée pour 4 moins de 3 ans depuis 2013 soit 9 ans, j'ai épuré depuis mon salon donc si celui-ci est trop petit j'en suis étonnée" "ha mais non non c'est parfait il n'y a rien à redire"  (moi dans ma tête c'était "ben alors pourquoi tu me parles de la taille du salon???) 

Voyant que j'ai de petits contrats (c'est mon choix que de ne pas prendre de temps plein) elle s'est posé la question de la rémunération de mon mari ..elle n'a pas été déçue de ma réponse. Il me semble que cela relève du confidentiel , mais si vous me dites combien gagne le votre je veux bien vous dire combien gagne le mien. sa collègue rigolait. 

Pour avoir rencontré quelques puéricultrices depuis le début y'a une chose que j'ai bien compris c'est de ne jamais se laisser intimider. J'ai tj le référentiel imprimé et plastifier dans mes papiers à présenter cela évite des dérives dans les demandes..


----------



## B29 (18 Octobre 2022)

@nounou ohana 
Bien dit.... bravo pour vos réponses à la puer.


----------



## Nounou22 (18 Octobre 2022)

Alors là trop trop beau ....bravo à toi....tu l'as bien remouché 👍👍👍👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Octobre 2022)

Prenez en de la graine mesdames et messieurs pour la prochaine visite de votre puer !!! ne pas se laisser INTIMIDER jamais !!!


----------



## Ladrine 10 (18 Octobre 2022)

Je pense que votre expérience dans l'armée fait que vous êtes droite dans vos bottes
C'est super d'avoir confiance en soi et de ne pas se laisser faire
J'attends la visite de la mienne dans pas longtemps
Elle est en place depuis 3ans et je l'ai jamais vu
Mais il est clair que j'aurai également de la répartie


----------



## angèle1982 (18 Octobre 2022)

Moi elle a voulu aller dans ma cuisine "ben non en fait y a une barrière qui m'a coûtée 100 euros c'est pas fait pour les chiens !" et vous pouvez me montrer cette chambre "ben non c'est celle de mon fils qui rentre de temps à autre aucun enfant n'y dort et puis je ne sais pas où est la clé !!!" pas insistée faut pas pousser ! mais il y a quelques années j'aurais dit OUI !!!


----------



## nounou ohana (18 Octobre 2022)

je ne sais pas comment reprendre vos messages..

il y a 3 ans elle a voulu voir la partie agrandissement de la maison alors que c'est une partie privée j'ai juste eu à lui dire que non c'est privé elle n'a pas à y aller, idem pour la chambre de mon fils... cette fois elle n'a même pas essayé.
Ma cuisine aussi il y a une barrière donc pas accessible ni pour elle ni pour les enfants


----------



## Chouchou301 (18 Octobre 2022)

Lors de l'entretien pour mon renouvellement : référentiel sur la table, quelques "brochures" d'un ********************************************************...
Si je trouve qu'une "question" s'apparente à un abus, je demande où ça se trouve dans le référentiel... "oh ce n'est pas dans le référentiel, c'est juste une recommandation" = aucune obligation !

Ma puér actuelle fait son job correctement, sans abus, ça n'a pas été le cas de toutes les puér rencontrées depuis 19 ans d'agrément...


----------



## Cako31 (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour , c’est quoi le référentiel ? Vous l’avez eue ou ? 
Moi ma puéricultrice me casse les pieds pour mon 4 eme agréments qui m’a été refusé avant les vacances et là je vais le redemander .
Elle abuse aussi sur visiter ma partie privée que je refuser de montrer .
Merci


----------



## AssMatNET (18 Octobre 2022)

Cako31 a dit: 


> c’est quoi le référentiel ? Vous l’avez eue ou ?


Vous le trouverez ici : référentiel agrément assistantes maternelles


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Octobre 2022)

Il faut, c’est vrai, savoir dire *NON* aussi à une puéricultrice si l’on pense que le NON est justifié et donner la *raison* du NON

En général, elle ne recommence pas 3 fois, peut-être 2 mais rarement 3 fois dans la visite.

A partir du moment que l’on est dans les clous, il n’y a pas de souci et *SI* souci,  il y a le Conseil Départemental avec un courrier en recommandé avec AR et ça CALME direct

Du vécu une fois et mes collègues près de chez moi également.

Le temps du chérif c’est fini


----------

